# Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!



## katja (16. Juli 2006)

ein trauriges hallo an alle!
wir hatten es uns ja selbst schon gedacht, und als ihr vom forum uns auch gesagt habt, dass unser teich "etwas" zu klein für unsere ganzen fische ist, haben wir uns schweren herzens nach unseren __ graskarpfen nun vorhin auch von unseren zwei schönen kois getrennt!!  
die vernunft sagt: ey, die haben es jetzt viel schöner unter lauter artgenossen in einem 70 000 l-teich (ein cousin meiner mutter hat den), aber sie fehlen schon, wenn man jetzt so in den teich guckt...  was soll´s, wir können sie ja besuchen und sehen wie wohl sie sich fühlen!!  
jetzt paddeln also noch: 4 goldorfen (ca. 20 cm jede), 15 goldfische quer beet (zwischen 5-10 cm) und schätzungsweise 50 junggoldies mit 3 cm, die aber auf jeden fall rausgefischt werden sollen. also bleiben knapp 20 fischis übrig. ist das dann in ordnung, oder immer noch zu viele? bitte nicht!!
hitzige grüße
katja


----------



## bonsai (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

Moin Katja,
deinen letzten Ausrufezeichen entnehme ich, dass Du die Anwort selber weißt.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Sigrid (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

Hallo Katja.....ihr habt Euch von den __ Graskarpfen getrennt. Nachdem sich hier im Forum mindestens "zwei" von ihren Grasern trennen wollen/müssen und auch schon einige Fang-Tipps vorgestellt wurden, frage ich Dich: wie habt ihr sie rausgefangen??? Gruss von der neugierigen Sigrid, die sich freut (trotz allem), wenn die 4 Graser sich um ein Salatblatt streiten.......


----------



## jochen (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

Hallo Katja,

Ich schließe mich Norbert an, du weißt sicherlich selbst das dein Teich total überbesetzt ist, 
Es aber nicht fertig bringst, nach dem Verlust der Kois, jetzt auch noch andere Fische abzugeben... 

Die Goldorfen als lebhafte Oberflächenschwimmer würde ich noch heraus  nehmen ich denke sie fühlen sich nicht besonders wohl in deinen Teich.
Wenn du denn unbedingt lebhafte Schwarmfische möchtest nimm doch Erlitzen oder deren Goldform (Golderlitzen)

Es gibt auch noch amerikanische Rotflossenorfen (werden nicht größer als 10cm), wunderschöne Fische die hellblau leuchten, und dunkelrote Flossen haben, ob diese Fische jedoch unseren Winter überstehen, darüber wird noch diskutiert. Ich habe sie neulich in einem Baumarkt (mit sehr guter Aquarimecke gesehen), die Verkäuferin möchte sich noch mal erkundigen ob es mit der Überwinterung in Teichen klappt. In den verschiedenen Fachbüchern steht dazu, bedingt winterhart..:? 

Warum stellst du nicht auf __ Stichlinge oder Bitterlinge um?

Dies Fische sind auf den ersten Blick recht unscheinbar, ja sicherlich kein Blickfang, aber ihr Verhalten entschädigt so manches.

Ich zB. habe heute den ganzen Nachmittag bei besten Sonnenschein am Teich verbracht, und habe ein Stichlingsmännchen beim Nestbau zugeschaut.
Es schwamm emsig von einer Ecke zur anderen, und besorgte sich Pflanzenfasern die es dann kunstvoll zu einen Röhrennest formte.
Es ist momentan prächtig rot und blaugrün gefärbt, und wehe ein Rivale tauchte nur kurzfristig in der Nähe der neuen Kinderstube auf... dann gabs


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

hallo ihr lieben!
@ norbert: gewusst habe ich die antwort nicht, aber befürchtet...!!!
@ sigrid: du, das war gar kein problem! wir haben keinen tropfen wasser abgelassen, mein mann an der einen seite vom teich, ich an der anderen...war eine sache von 10 minuten für die 3 grünen!! in einem wesentlich größeren teich wird es vermutlich schwieriger, aber bei unseren 3000 l, keine sache!
@ jochen: nein, ich weiß es wirklich nicht!   wieviele wären denn die obergrenze, von denen, die ich geschildert habe? das fertigbringen ist nicht das größte problem, die vernunft muss siegen!! vielmehr überlegungen braucht es wegen dem wohin?? 
also auf andere sorten möchte ich nicht umsteigen, auch wenn sich deine beobachtungen echt klasse anhören!
die goldorfen haben wir uns nicht zugelegt, weil wir lebhafte schwarmfische wollten. die haben wir schon viele jahre und damals, extrem planlos, wurden mir die goldorfen als insektenfresser und die __ graskarpfen eben als __ algenfresser zu den goldis dazu empfohlen!
also wenn wir einen platz finden, würde ich mich schon von den orfen trennen, wenn auch schweren herzens, sind richtig groß geworden, seit wir sie haben  
dann haben wir halt einen reinen goldfischteich! und wieviele goldis müssten dann auch noch raus? (oh mann, wohin mit den ganzen fischis!!:? )
vielen dank und viele grüße
katja


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

huhu!!
bitte, bitte bring doch jemand licht in das dunkel!!  
ich, die unwissende, möchte gerne eine zahl haben!! 
wieviele goldis wären denn nun bei meinem teich das maximum??
ich habe schon gesucht und gegoogelt, aber wenn von der länge des fisches (soll ich die messen, oder bin ich hellseher, wie groß die in ein paar jahren sind?) oder vom gewicht roll: :? ) die rede ist, und dann soundsoviel liter pro, das ist mir zu viel!!
einfach nur eine zahl von einer person, die erfahrung und vor allem mehr ahnung als ich hat (was nicht schwer sein dürfte.... )
liebe grüße
katja


----------



## karsten. (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

max 10

besser 3







eines Geschlecht´s !


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

hey karsten!
wow   ! werden meine krebsscheren auch mal so groß?? superschön!!
wie 3?? 1 __ goldfisch auf 1000 l wasser?? so was hab ich nur bei kois gelesen.. 
also ich würde dann die goldene mitte wählen, so 8?
und gleichen geschlechts....der war gut  !  
oder hast du ein eindeutiges erkennungsmerkmal, ohne skalpell? 
und was wuchert bei dir eigentlich so toll? ist das dieses __ hornkraut? hatte ich auch schon, aber meine kois fanden es an der oberfläche schwimmend besser   
könnte ich ja jetzt nochmal probieren, wenn es deine drinlassen, werden es meine goldies ja hoffentlich auch tun, oder?
liebe grüße
katja


----------



## karsten. (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> hast du ein eindeutiges erkennungsmerkmal, ohne skalpell? ......




Männchen sind meist 
farbenfroher,
haben eine bessere Feinmotorik,
sind ausgeglichener
und nicht so verfressen,
dafür trinken sie etwas mehr...



und 
können besser rückwärts einparken !


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

Hallo Katja,

falls Du sie durch unterschiedliche Färbung unterscheiden kannst, hilft spannen. 
Schau einfach zu, wie sie sich versuchen zu paaren. Das Weibchen wird meist von mehreren Männchen bedrängt und geschubbst.
Dann mußt Du Dich nur noch entscheiden zwischen Männer-WG oder Zickenbude 
Mein altes Männl war weiß (hat der __ Reiher geholt), das älteste Weibchen ist rot und schleirig. 
Leider haben sie sooviel Nachwuchs gezeugt (der auch schon wieder "kann"), dass ich noch einige Gartenteichbesitzer damit beglücken könnte... leider mag i.M. niemand mehr


----------



## bonsai (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

Hallo Katja, 
wenn Du dann erfogreich gespannt hast, entscheide dich für die Männchen.
Nicht dass ich etwas gegen Frauen habe, aber die Fischweibchen entwickeln unabhängig davon ob Männchen im Teich sind jedes Jahr Eier, die si ohne Männchen dann in der Bauchhöle wieder auflösen müssen. Das ist möglich, aber es klappt nicht jedes Jahr zu 100% und die Laichreste können mit den Jahren zu einer Verhärtung führen, die dann zum Tod des Weibchens führen kann.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## katja (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

uih! so viele antworten! danke schonmal!
@ karsten: darüber sprechen wir nochmal, du chauvi!    
@ annett: gute idee, nur momentan ist ihnen zum p....n wohl zu warm..:?  das kommt mir doch bekannt vor, dass man nicht weiß wohin mit den kurzen..!!  
@ bonsai: gutes argument! immer sind die frauen die leidtragenden, den männern platzt nie irgendwas, auch wenn es welche gibt, die das behaupten...:__ nase:  
liebe grüße
katja


----------



## rainthanner (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*



			
				Teich_Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass es mit einem Teich so ist wie mit einem Haus. Früher waren die Decken 1,80 mtr hoch, das Haus hatte 90m2 und es lebten dort 3 Generationen mit x Personen. Heute hat die ganz normale Kleinfamilie 140-180 m2 Wohnfläche und die Decke ist 2,50 mtr hoch.


 
Hallo Andreas, 

dein Beispiel ist nicht anwendbar.  

Weil: 
Auch heute hätten wir mit 3 Generationen und x Personen noch ausreichend Sauerstoff zum Atmen in einem 90m² Haus mit 1,80m hohen Decken. Und wenn die Luft mal "dünn" wird, gehen wir mal eben raus. 
Wo wollen deine Fische hin, wenn der Sauerstoff knapp wird, oder andere Wasserwerte aus dem Ruder laufen? 

Tschuldigung, aber dazu muß ich nicht "Spezialist" sein. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## kwoddel (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

Hallo
Vergesst es, die Katja war das letzte mal im September 2006 online


----------



## Steingarnele (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

Hi Andy,

ich wusste doch das ich die Zahlen kenne, und das sie von mir sind. NUR stand dieser Beitrag zu einem Anderen Thema, und ich bitte dich mal nicht die Tatsachen zu vertauschen!  



			
				Teich_Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Katja,
> 
> Vor zwei Tagen habe ich hier folgende Empfehlung gelesen: Für einen Teich mit 4*8*1,5 Meter Größe wurde diesem Mitglied empfohlen „Pflanzen (20€), Pumpe (50,50€) und einen Druckfilter für (69.90) *zu kaufen*.



Steht das so in meinem Beitrag? :__ nase: 



			
				Steingarnele schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> AW: Neubau-Kosten
> 
> ...


----------



## katja (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

@kwoddel: richtig.....aber es wird frühjahr, somit beginnt langsam die garten- und teichsaison und ich bin wieder daaaaaa!!!!!  

werde euch bald wieder mit fragen belästigen...!

liebe grüße
katja


----------



## karsten. (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

Hallo

willkommen aus dem Winterschlaf 

aber

das mit dem BELÄSTIGEN wird wohl nix !   

mfG


----------



## katja (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

hey karsten,
schön, dass du auch (noch) da bist!!! 

freut mich, dass du dich noch nicht von mir belästigt gefühlt hast,....trotz der vielleicht blöden anfängerfragen 

aber wer weiß, vielleicht denkst du doch irgendwann:" oh nee, DIE schon wieder... !!"

aber jetzt gehts erst mal in den garten, bei dem wetter!!!!!!!

liebe grüße
katja


----------



## Annett (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

Hallo Katja,

auch von mir Welcome Back! 

So schnell nervt hier keiner... und gegen Belästigung hilft einfaches Fernbleiben. 

Also trau Dich ruhig.


----------



## katja (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

hallo annett, und danke für die nette begrüßung!

fragen ist relativ, wir werden beim nächsten wirklichen frühlingswochenende die teichsaison starten. bedeutet: mein mann möchte irgendwie die randgestaltung ändern, soviel granitsplit wie möglich rauspacken, reinigen, das komplette wasser (brühe) bis auf eine pfütze rauslassen und den sich unten aufhaltenden schmodder entfernen (fischis werden vorher rausgefangen und bei der gelegenheit schwer ausgedünnt, hoffe ich bekomme sie verschenkt  ), dann den sauberen split wieder verteilen, die vorhandenen pflanzen direkt in den split pflanzen (die häßlichen körbe __ fliegen hochkant!!), viiiiele neue dazu (weiß noch nicht was für), wasser marsch und fischis wieder rein. dann hoffen, dass durch minimalbesatz und unmengen pflanzen die schmodderpampe sich nicht mehr blicken lässt!!! und es wäre schön, wenn meine bepflanzung drumrum auch mal in die gänge kommt, dass es mehr schatten auf dem teich gibt, aber ich glaube, dass muß ich den pflanzen mal sagen   los! wachsen!!!
so. kein mensch mitgekommen??
vielleicht hilft nochmal lesen, wenn ich mal dran bin, schreib ich so schnell, wie ich quatschen kann  
wenn ihr was einzuwenden oder pflanzentipps habt, nur her damit!!!
liebe grüße
katja


----------



## katja (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

_huhuuuuu?????_
keiner schimpft, wegen der geplanten radikalkur?? oder steht ihr noch unter schock  

erwartungsvolle grüße
katja


----------



## kwoddel (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

Hallo Katja

Mach es so  , aber die Schmodderpampe kommt wieder und solange der Kies unten am Boden ist wird es immer wieder sein das du alle Jahre die Schmodderpampe entfernen musst. Eine Radikalkur ist gar nicht so verkehrt


----------



## Annett (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

Hallo Katja,

hast Du mal ein Foto von der "Schmodderpampe"?

Wenn das Wasser noch einigermaßen geht würd ich es auffangen und später wieder in den Teich geben. 
Auch ein kleines bisschen Dreck würde ich übrig lassen, sonst braucht es wieder ewig, bis sich das biologische Gleichgewicht halbwegs einstellt. 
Die Bakkis sitzen ja überall - machst Du alles sauber - sind sie alle wech. 

Sofort ins frische Wasser, egal ob aus Leitung oder Brunnen, ist nicht so der Hit für die Fische. 
Ein Nitritpeak dürfte beim "Großreinemachen" auch u.U. zu den Folgeerscheinungen zählen. :?


----------



## kwoddel (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

Hallo Annett

Ein Nitritpeak dürfte beim "Großreinemachen" auch u.U. zu den Folgeerscheinungen zählen

Wie das?????


----------



## Annett (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

Keine Bakkis mehr? 
Oder wo sollen die so schnell in ausreichender Zahl herkommen wenn ich den Teich komplett sauber mache? 

Im Aquarium ist das (mit dem Nitritpeak) zumindest so. 
Ich hab bei den "umgezogenen" Becken den Filter innerhalb einer Stunde wieder laufen lassen und nix dran sauber gemacht. Den Fischen bzw. Garnelen gehts prächtig. Beim kleinen Becken haben wir nicht mal den Kies für den Transport rausgenommen. 

Ich ging/gehe allerdings davon aus, dass Katja z.Z. keinen Filter laufen hat, in dem sie ein paar Bakkis "retten" könnte. 

Los Katja, sach was dazu!


----------



## katja (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

bin ja schon da.. 

hallo ihr zwei lieben!!

ja annett, du liegst richtig, unser filter hält winterschlaf. aber der teich soll nicht steril werden!! es wird eine groooße pfütze untendrin bleiben + ein riesen bottich "altes" wasser, in dem die fischis sind. wenn du denkst, dass es besser ist, können wir ja aber auch noch ein paar eimer und wannen mehr retten, deren inhalt dann wieder reinkommt.
fotos von der schmodderpampe mach ich heut mittag mal rein, wenn die lichtverhältnisse besser sind. und um kein missverständnis aufkommen zu lassen: das wasser sieht nicht schlecht aus...aber wenn ich mein hier eingestelltes teichbild anschaue...
 
SO sieht es leider nicht mehr aus, die pampe hat eigentlich alles überzogen, die meisten steinkonturen lassen sich nur noch erahnen!!! und am rand, wo das wasser grad mal 10 cm hoch steht, ist nur noch pampe!!!!
aber das seht ihr auf den fotos nachher.
meint ihr wirklich, dass trotz gaaaanz wenig fischis und viiiiel pflanzen die pampe trotzdem in zukunft wieder kommt????? ich krieg die krise!!!
bis später
katja


----------



## katja (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

so, gutes licht, hier nun das horror-szenario:

auf bild 3 kann man gut sehen, wie sich die fischis regelrecht "eingraben" können, in der pampe!!! und wenn man da mit dem finger reingeht....eklig!!!! 
das zeug sitzt wie angeklebt auf allem!! bin mal gespannt, ob wir das überhaupt wegbekommen..... 

bin gespannt, was ihr dazu sagt!

ach ja, mein mann liebäugelt mit einem neuen filter. ihm würde sowas wie der biotec vorschweben. nein, nicht schreien, ich weiß dass o...e bei vielen hier brechreiz auslöst, aber es geht ihm hauptsächlich ums einfachere reinigen. so ein teil, bei dem man die medien nach oben rausnimmt ist halt wesentlich bequemer als beim bisherigen druckfilter (schöne sauerei!!). aber vielleicht kann uns noch jemand eine alternative zum biotec nennen.

liebe grüße
katja


----------



## katja (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

nochmal hallo!

korrektur: wir haben heute den filter wieder in betrieb genommen (frühlingsgefühle )
bis wir also die geplante aktion starten, haben sich die bakkis wohl hoffentlich wieder niedergelassen, somit wären es dann noch ein paar mehr!!!

liebe grüße
katja


----------



## Thorsten (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal hallo!
> 
> korrektur: wir haben heute den filter wieder in betrieb genommen (frühlingsgefühle )



Hi Katja,

ganz schön gewagtes Spiel. 
Einen Tag ist mal schönes Wetter und schon den Filter anschmeissen?

Ich hoffe nicht, das er schon auf volle Leistung läuft.

Es kommen bestimmt noch einige kalte Tage.....


----------



## katja (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

hey thorsten!
kalt darf es ja werden, solange es nicht richtig friert oder? und davon gehe ich bei uns nicht aus! du weißt ja: baden - von der sonne verwöhnt!! 
ne, spaß beiseite. unser nachbar hat heut seine palmen rausgestellt, die im freien gepflanzte __ feige "ausgepackt" und ebenfalls seinen filter angeworfen. wir sind also nicht die einzigen optimisten!!

aber was meinst du denn zu unserem schmodder? und hast du vielleicht eine filteralternative?

liebe grüße
katja


----------



## Thorsten (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

Hi Katja,

das Wasser sieht doch gut aus, und dein Schnodder ist nichts schlimmes.

Dein Schnodder ist nichts weiter als Algen und Schlick. 

Ich kescher das so gut wie möglich ab (gut, ist etwas mühsam-aber es funktioniert), der Rest verschwindet von alleine!

Bei mir ist es jedes Jahr auf´s neue in den Flachzonen, aber was solls, das ist Natur!

Muss morgen mal ein Bild suchen, dann siehst du das es nicht nur bei dir im Teich vorkommt.


----------



## Annett (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

Hallo Katja,

das sind schlicht und einfach Fadenalgen.
Die kommen von zuviel gelösten Nährstoffen im Wasser (oftmals noch kombiniert mit zu wenig CO2 für die Unterwasserpflanzen) und das wiederrum rührt  aus einer Kombination von zu wenig Pflanzen und zuviel Futter/Laub im Teich.
Wenn Du an den äußeren Bedingungen nichts änderst, wirst Du andauernd den Teich leeren, säubern und neu befüllen müssen. Es wird ein ewiger Kreislauf, bis Du dann völlig verzweifelt irgendein Wundermittel in den Teich kippst, dass die Algen umbringt. Dann ist ein paar Wochen Ruhe und es geht von vorne los. :?

Dir wird nur helfen: Fische reduzieren (da bist Du ja schon dran  ), wesentlich mehr Pflanzen einsetzen (da heißt es klotzen statt kleckern) und weniger bis gar nicht mehr füttern.
Im Moment sind die Algen Deine Helfer im Kampf gegen schlechte Wasserwerte, denn sie nehmen im Augenblick den Platz der fehlenden höheren Pflanzen ein. Eine Algenblüte im Frühjahr ist auch bei richtig gut eingefahrenen Teichen völlig normal. Das vergeht aber nach wenigen Tagen/Wochen, denn dann bieten die höheren Pflanzen genug Konkurrenz und die Algen reduzieren sich durch "aushungern" ganz einfach und ohne jegliche Wundermittel.


----------



## Thorsten (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du an den äußeren Bedingungen nichts änderst, wirst Du andauernd den Teich leeren, säubern und neu befüllen müssen. Es wird ein ewiger Kreislauf, bis Du dann völlig verzweifelt irgendein Wundermittel in den Teich kippst, dass die Algen umbringt.
> .



Moin Annett,

na so schlimm sehe ich das nicht.
Ich habe immo auch die F-Algen wieder im Teich.

Wenn die Pflanzen wieder anspringen und ich vorher abgekeschert habe, erledigt sich die _Angelegenheit_ von alleine.

Katja ist ja auf einen guten Weg, Fische reduzieren, Pflanzen rein etc.

Ich persönlich würde deshalb nicht den Teich leeren und reinigen-sowas gehört doch dazu, ist ja schliesslich kein steriler Koiteich.
(die Koikichis mögen mir verzeihen )


----------



## katja (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

guten morgen annett und thorsten, auf euch beide ist halt verlass!  

bezüglich des schmodders habt ihr mich ja schon ein stück weit beruhigt. dann werden wir mal fröhlich keschern und schauen, was weggeht! das ist nämlich recht schwer, da diese algen die oberste schicht vom granitsplit regelrecht bekleben, somit hat man dann entweder nichts oder ein haufen steine mit im kescher :?  aber wir geben unser bestes!  

fischis werden reduziert, und pflanzen reingeklotzt! nur welche? mir gefällt __ schilf super, aber wenn ich sehe, was das zeug anrichtet.... 
ich hätte auch gern etwas, was schön über den boden wuchert. habt ihr einen tip? natürlich auch gern für "sichtbare" pflanzen!!
und zu der filterfrage hätt ich noch gern eure meinung. wie ich angekündigt habe: kaum zurück, überschütte ich euch mit fragen  

schönen sonntag
und liebe grüße
katja


----------



## karsten. (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> ..............
> mir gefällt __ schilf super, aber wenn ich sehe, was das zeug anrichtet....
> ich hätte auch gern etwas, was schön über den boden wuchert. habt ihr einen tip? natürlich auch gern für "sichtbare" pflanzen!!..........




Hallo Katja

Schilf ist auch ok. 
und lässt sich auch einsperren .
 Nach schmerzhaften Erfahrungen  
wächst Schilf bei mir nur noch in Bumschulkisten.
Alles was entweicht wird abgerissen (besser als Schneiden)
alle paar Jahre werden die Kisten neu bestückt 
(das ist durch die Kistengröße auch leicht zu händeln)

als "__ Bodendecker" sind 
Ceratophyllum 
Elodea
Crassula helmsii
die Potamogeton sorten
usw.
geeigent

schau Dich hier im Forum mal nach Wasser-pflanzen-themen um

schönen Sonnentag


----------



## katja (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

hallo karsten!

aber genau das möchte ich ja nicht mehr: pflanzen in gefäßen!! die werden dieses frühjahr alle in den kies gesetzt, töpfe tschüss!!

aber die __ bodendecker werde ich mir mal anschauen, vielen dank! ich hab mal ein foto von dir gesehen, auf dem auch die großen krebsscheren drauf sind, da fand ich deine bewucherung echt klasse!!

zum filter hast du keine meinung?  

liebe grüße
katja


----------



## Juleli (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois sind umgezogen..heul!!!*

Hm - also für den __ Schilf wäre es aber doch ganz angebracht, den in eine solche Kiste zu setzen. Da kann man dann direkt alles abreißen oder schneiden, was zu viel wächst. Setzt man den Schilf nicht in eine Kiste rein, rupft man zwar mal etwas davon ab, aber irgendwann hat der Schilf gesiegt.
Du musst ja nicht alles direkt wieder in irgendwelche Gefäße setzen ...


----------

